# sunroof tt?



## DurTTy (Aug 14, 2007)

i dunno but, does that look like a sunroof to you? 










another angle::











NVM

Found the thread :: 

http://public.fotki.com/ttschwing/sunroof/sunroof_install/dscf0915.html


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Don't hate it... but looks aftermarket.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

ILLA NOIZ said:


> Don't hate it... but looks aftermarket.


that's steve schwing's (modshack) TT from back in the day. It is aftermarket. He's got several pics of the install in his fotki. He said it never leaked a drop. Fit/finish was like OEM...curved in both axes.

cheers.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I know it's aftermarket... and regardless of the fit - I was simply stating that it LOOKS aftermarket. 

As in it's obvious that it was added to the car.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

No desire for a sunroof. The only of my 4 cars that has one is the 20thAE.


----------

